# Photo of the Month Contest Entries - October



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Let's do a photo of the month contest and see how it goes. 

Please submit a single photo to this thread of your flock, chick, coop, etc. anything related to chicken raising. 

On October 30th we will select a random active member to pick their favorite and we will give the winner some ChickenForum gear as a prize as well as feature the photo.

Good luck!


----------



## PeepinChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

*Photo Of The Month Contest Entry*

Here are all ten of my girls eating a dinner made just for them


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

The ladies are coming out of a molt, so I don't have great pictures. Here is a Barred Rock, looking curious about the camera.


----------



## eggrookie2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

Wild Bill Hickock takes the girls for a walk in the garden in June 2012. (I hope I attached the photo correctly)


----------



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

The girl with all heart









The Beautiful Lady Alice


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is a recent photo of some of my Chickens!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

NICE pictures everyone! I don't envy the one making the decision!


----------



## Cindy_Gee (Oct 5, 2012)

One of my Barred Rock Roosters


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous Cindy_Gee!!!


----------



## Wags (Jul 2, 2012)

Hen and the 15 chicks she surprised us with.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow they are all great so far.... Keep em comin y'all. !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Simply precious picture Wags!


----------



## mindyknappenberger (Jul 28, 2012)

*Pretty fluffy bottoms *

Pretty fluffy bottoms


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

Two of my lovely ladies, Butter and Biscuit.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that a speckled Sussex wags? I know someone who looking for a Roo.


----------



## CWC (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

Darkhairmama said:


> The girl with all heart
> 
> View attachment 2209
> 
> ...


She is Beautiful! What is she?


----------



## Wags (Jul 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Is that a speckled Sussex wags? I know someone who looking for a Roo.


The hen is a Speckled Sussex, but my roo is a blue Americana. And these chicks are from a variety of breeds and are developing some really cool looking feather patterns.


----------



## Ladkyis (Jul 2, 2012)

Two of my ex-Batts watching the man who came to fix the drains. They didn't approve of him. In fact this picture made me smile so much that I scrapbooked it and the journalling says
"He's made a hole in there!"

"Oh, he will be so grounded!"

OH and by ex-Batts I mean rescue hens. They were in cages in sheds - egg laying machines and were destined for slaughter but the British Hen Welfare Trust rescues them when they are being taken out and arranges for them to go to good homes where they can live out their lives being pampered and loved. They are very gentle and docile (bred that way) and totally loveable


----------



## SilkieLover (Aug 24, 2012)

This was taken while we were still building the coop. Our Auracana Girls were getting very impatient for us to finish their new home! They hung out on the lumber and would jump into the unfinished coop, like "hey, hurry up!"


----------



## dee086 (Jul 3, 2012)

My daughter Holly and her very own Henny Penny who she says is the best chicken in the world


----------



## rzrbkhog (Oct 15, 2012)

*Photo of the Month Entry*

This is how we prepped for Tropical Storm Isaac.


----------



## ssweatman (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Ssletten (Oct 15, 2012)

*Our very own, very first chick!*

This is my Brahma mama that went broody and after several times of taking away the eggs I let her be and low and behold 3 weeks later this little chick appeared!! This was the first day it hatched!


----------



## Peacemama (Jul 21, 2012)

Fun contest!


----------



## Karolina (Jul 21, 2012)

Our couch potato, Silver Sebright Chicken Little, enjoying a movie with my son.


----------



## mrsS (Oct 15, 2012)

Here' our little boy Caden, as you can see he loves being a rooster lol.. This is our head hancho rooster Mr Larry Bird, I'm suprised he's so calm


----------



## Marion (Sep 19, 2012)

Here are my four pekin chicks at ten weeks old warming my legs


----------



## shellfishstudios (Oct 15, 2012)

*Happy Chickie*


----------



## Youknowmyname57 (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure if this will attach, but here's my silkie roo Chicka and my shelti pup Jazzi--two fluff balls!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

mrsS said:


> Here' our little boy Caden, as you can see he loves being a rooster lol.. This is our head hancho rooster Mr Larry Bird, I'm suprised he's so calm


What's that other deal?


----------



## chickycat (Jul 20, 2012)

Goldrush, very protective of his flock. Gave his life protecting it from a bobcat or fox.


----------



## chickenchuck (Oct 15, 2012)

*Ladies and Gentlemen I give you....The Pointer Sisters*

These girls belong to a friend of mine, I think they are adorable


----------



## jennyaitken (Oct 15, 2012)

*Cheeky *


----------



## MommaHen72 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Photo Contest*

Great idea! Let's see if I can figure this out.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

These pictures were GREAT!! I wouldn't want to be the judge...your gonna have a hard time! Jen


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Chickenchuck: your friend's chickens look like the Supremes!


----------



## rafterkfarms (Oct 16, 2012)

*chicken photo contest*

One of our roosters


----------



## rockbear777 (Jun 28, 2012)

My son holding his favorite Rhode Island Red.


----------



## rockbear777 (Jun 28, 2012)

My favorite roo.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Barney, my Barred Rosecomb. Mean little monkey!









Sister. Yes, she IS all that!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

This is one of my *14* grandchildren with one of my *14* girls... he's as chicken crazy as his grandma!!


----------



## aussiechicks (Sep 25, 2012)

My beautiful hen Paisley and her baby polish chicks that the chick fairy delivered


----------



## dstabor (Sep 16, 2012)

This is our 3 1/2 yr. old doberman, Sayde, supervising her "feathered sisters" during their free range time.


----------



## pattybass (Jul 12, 2012)

4-H project hen years after the project


----------



## JstLv2Crz (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a close up of my Brahama Pullet Minnie ( After Minnie Mouse )


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

Waking up to beautiful blessings like this is one of the many things that make life so amazing!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

My lil spoiled brat.


----------



## Darkhairmama (Jul 15, 2012)

hockeychick said:


> She is Beautiful! What is she?


I think she's an EE. She lays pink eggs. She's the friendliest of them all.


----------



## smithb1978 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Chicks.*

Here are a couple Silkie chicks and our sebright too.


----------



## smithb1978 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry. Here is one of the Silkie chicks.


----------



## smithb1978 (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is another.


----------



## mindyknappenberger (Jul 28, 2012)

*Brewster*

Brewster, the handsome Welsummer Rooster. Didn't realize we were only allowed one picture--I deleted Brewster . So sorry!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

These are all amazing photos. A visual celebration of chickens!


----------



## Pollo (Aug 27, 2012)

Miss Pollo! She is quite the Diva!


----------



## eldfort (Jul 31, 2012)

*Stelllllllllaaaaa!*

Here's Stella the roo! Thought he was a she till he started crowing haha!


----------



## TerryQui (Sep 10, 2012)

Babies at play.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Think I need a polish chicken. At least one. Lol


----------



## Huckleberry (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet Ruby eating an apple.


----------



## Piet (Oct 7, 2012)

*Marans Rooster (5 months old)*

My Marans rooster together with his sister. Both born June 7. When will she donate her first egg?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Piet, she's mooning the camera with her fluffy butt. Just too funny. What sweet creatures chickens are. Funny and unassuming. Lol


----------



## Ladyhawke (Sep 4, 2012)

*Never mind.*

Never mind, I figured it out. LOL


----------



## Ladyhawke (Sep 4, 2012)

*Mirror, Mirror*

Too different roosters strutting their stuff. Identical, but out of different hatchings.


----------



## Slickchik957 (Jul 3, 2012)

My rooster at dusk


----------



## BonnieJC (Oct 16, 2012)

*Sizzle Chicks*

My Sizzle chicks (when they were chicks and living in a large cage in the house) Curly and MoMo.


----------



## CheepCheepOlejnik (Oct 16, 2012)

*My coop is ready for Halloween!!!*

My coop is ready for Halloween!!


----------



## ahusveras (Sep 21, 2012)

*squash bird!*

my little kakoo bird playing in the squash!


----------



## chickenchuck (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwicsi said:


> Chickenchuck: your friend's chickens look like the Supremes!


Could have gone either way I agree


----------



## ahusveras (Sep 21, 2012)

*welcome*

welcome to casa zimbabwe!


----------



## chicky_girl (Oct 16, 2012)

First post! 

Here's a photo of my three girls and my _very_ interested cat who is seeing them for the first time. Take in early June, 2012.


----------



## bchil (Aug 28, 2012)

can we enter more than once?


----------



## bchil (Aug 28, 2012)

*baby buffy*

baby buffy


----------



## christina (Oct 16, 2012)

*My roo Buffalo with Curry*


----------



## hoggamadogg (Oct 16, 2012)

Close up of one my Buff Orpingtons, keeping a beady eye on the grain bucket!


----------



## Davise (Jul 13, 2012)

Our "Fugly" helping to harvest Lemon Drop Peppers. He thinks he is a dog and follows me everywhere.


----------



## NevilleFlock (Sep 7, 2012)

*Something just happened...*

She knows what she just did, I know what she just did, points for imitating a pirates parrot though.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Outlaw and Shakti in the garden


----------



## quackstitch (Jul 11, 2012)

*Polish !*

A couple of my favorite young Polish, 12 weeks old


----------



## quackstitch (Jul 11, 2012)

Another of my Polish chicks


----------



## outdoorsii (Oct 16, 2012)

My 5 wk old cross silkie mix!


----------



## Bigmama (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a picture on my facebook page I would like to post for the contest. How do I do that?


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

The girlies in their awkward teenage phase checking out their new home.


----------



## BarbSz (Aug 2, 2012)

*Trident taking a dust bath*


----------



## quackstitch (Jul 11, 2012)

*Gold-laced Polish*

new pic, I will get rid of the others, sorry, I just love my chicks!


----------



## RudyvilleFarm (Jul 22, 2012)

Rudy my beautiful Rhode Island Red rooster visiting with Garrett our cat--catching up on the day's news and gossip.


----------



## vshows (Aug 14, 2012)

The look says it all, don't you dare, Henry!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Beautiful! Sepia!


----------



## ChickensSayMoo (Sep 5, 2012)

So many fabulous photos! 
That is a dangerous position there, vshows!


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

This is Pearl and Little Pearl checking out the sleeping arrangements for the night.


----------



## countrygal (Jul 28, 2012)

Afro, our polish pullet. We love this girl.


----------



## Onalark01 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sneak and Brahma hen in a face off.


----------



## Davise (Jul 13, 2012)

So pretty!!!!!!


----------



## jansebe (Jul 27, 2012)

My beautiful birds


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Great pics so far !! Every one !!


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Gilbert with his hens


----------



## tanaya (Oct 16, 2012)

*baby buffy*

2 days old.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

tanaya said:


> 2 days old.


What a beauty, nice shot!


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

Wags said:


> Hen and the 15 chicks she surprised us with.


I really love this picture!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Robopetz that chick shot is just too cute. Lol


----------



## TheGarryFarm (Jul 12, 2012)

I just love how our silkies make such wonderful Mothers!


----------



## Chick-a-Denise (Sep 24, 2012)

My Grandson, Brycen, holding "Embily".


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Too darling! They look sooo soft TheGarryFarm!


----------



## Chick-a-Denise (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks! She is indeed soft and Brycen was so gentle. He spent the entire day in the chicken house.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Chickens are so enchanting I think. Especially when they are well taken care of friendly chickens.


----------



## HeyHeyEvie (Oct 15, 2012)

Some of my ladies visiting for their evening treats.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Robopetz that chick shot is just too cute. Lol


Thank u! That lil brat will sleep on me every night lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What a honey!


----------



## Bigmama (Oct 16, 2012)

My mama hen hatched 5 ducks this summer.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sweet! .........


----------



## Whittni (Oct 16, 2012)

This is my Wheaten Old English Game Bantam rooster Otis


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very handsome boy Whittni!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll say. He's a confident little buggy too!


----------



## CWC (Jun 27, 2012)

sucks that we cant enter more pics lol I cant decide on which to enter. oh well I guess my little paint silkie will have to do


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

CWC, it's monthly. Just pick one and save the rest for future months. Pics don't go bad.


----------



## Whittni (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for commenting about my bud Otis


----------



## blondie (Jul 19, 2012)

My little "chick sitter" Jack and one of his Silkie babies.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Blondie, I'm loving Jack and his chickie!


----------



## kenshens93 (Sep 20, 2012)

My two new-ish chicks havin an egg-cellant time in the coop!


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

My curious Lenny girl...


----------



## MissBell (Oct 19, 2012)

one of my littles


----------



## Whittni (Oct 16, 2012)

Aww! All of these chickens are way cute!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Just relaxing


----------



## Rt66Chix (Aug 21, 2012)

*Here's my entry---Sir Henry*

Henry is of the 'Swedish Flower' Breed. He is a new addition to my flock of 5 SF Hens.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Rt66Chix said:


> Henry is of the 'Swedish Flower' Breed. He is a new addition to my flock of 5 SF Hens.


Very nice..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very very nice!


----------



## eggrookie2010 (Aug 23, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> Just relaxing


I H*A*T*E when my birds do this! I'm always freaked they are dead!


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks like one of mine except my girl does not have the beard. Very nice!


quackstitch said:


> new pic, I will get rid of the others, sorry, I just love my chicks!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Stella.......


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Stella is a very pretty girl. Love the white. It's striking visually.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

She is majestic.. And even looks eagle-ish..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I noticed her head. That's very true.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

*Photo Entry*

Baby...It's cold outside!


----------



## Rt66Chix (Aug 21, 2012)

Now that is Sweet!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Lissa said:


> Baby...It's cold outside!


Just too cute! You make them yourself?


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Just adorable!!!


----------



## raggydoll1 (Jul 11, 2012)

This is one of my Amber Links. She just loves when the camera comes out!


----------



## Whittni (Oct 16, 2012)

We should have a 2 picture limit.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you! I ordered them from a lady on Etsy. I initially planned on only getting one for my Easter Egger who gets picked on....but ended up getting most of them one.


----------



## dkirkland83 (Aug 21, 2012)

My bucket of lil barred chicken lol


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

dkirkland83 said:


> My bucket of lil barred chicken lol


Colonels'??.....


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Good one Cogburn!  Cute pic by the way dkirkland83!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes cool pic...


----------



## dkirkland83 (Aug 21, 2012)

Lol I looked over the rand saw her in my feed bucket and thought great photo opportunity


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Those moments always make for the best pictures! I'm notoriously hauling my camera with me everywhere outside just for times like that.


----------



## Chickenladymej (Aug 2, 2012)

Babies in a bucket.


----------



## Chickenladymej (Aug 2, 2012)

Chicks in a bucket.


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

*GL Polish chick*

Here's my entry for the photo contest. Days old Golden Laced Polish chick.


----------



## Chucklepatch_Farm (Oct 16, 2012)

Doodle Doin'


----------



## SonOf (Oct 20, 2012)

*Morning*

One of our new Coronation Sussex


----------



## vdmarkham (Oct 24, 2012)

my Rooster Cogburn, had him a yr now...he watched over the baby chic's like he was their mom! too funny!


----------



## chickhenfarm (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Chickenladymej said:


> Chicks in a bucket.


Cuteness! Are those silkies?


----------



## Onalark01 (Oct 17, 2012)

Dinner at sunset. Dominicker and Brahma hens


----------



## craftboxed (Oct 25, 2012)

My lovely girl Tikka inspecting the house and drinking from the dogs bowl after finding the cats food


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I love the personally taken pictures. So much more character to them.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Young cockerel...


----------



## raggydoll1 (Jul 11, 2012)

Love the hairdo!


----------



## redbear1961 (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are a few of my favorite chickens! Hope you guys enjoy them1


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love em redbear! Nice pics!!!


----------



## Jules (Sep 11, 2012)

There are some fantastic pics on here with some fantastic chickens. well done everyone. Don't think my ex-batts can compete with these beauties


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sure they can Jules. They are all beautiful and so full of individual personalities. I never knew how lovely chickens were until I got my first 6 day old chicks 2 1/2 yrs ago. Never knew I'd fall so head over heels for them and find so much peace because of them. Not much better in life to me than a sleeping hen on my chest.


----------



## sittingbournechickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Some of my babies


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Gotta love those polish Chickens! And those babies are just too adorable.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

My entrie of my dog Oreo and moe my New Hampshire red looks like an ol photo


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Turn it sideways to get a better view


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great pictures. love the last one.


----------



## chickenlady3 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Any perch will do!*

My poor horse. Every time he would lay down to take a snooze those stupid birds would use him as a perch. He laughed and stuck out his tounge at them when I hauled them to the butcher for Thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## chickenlady3 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Heritage Turkeys and my silly cat.*

Royal Palm heritage turkeys. My Buff Orpington hen hatched 2 broods of poults for me! One of my favorite breeds of chickens, Buff O's.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Lisa, I love the chicken sweater! That is too adorable and funny!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Mrs Fattykins, my daughter's chicken having a cuddle on my lap. She has turned out to be a real lap-chicken!


----------



## joselleceline (Aug 27, 2012)

What kind of chicken is the lovey girl covered in hearts?


----------



## ahusveras (Sep 21, 2012)

halloween americauna!


----------



## redbear1961 (Oct 16, 2012)

This is my little sweetie Sultan! She thinks she is IT!!! lol


----------



## mindyknappenberger (Jul 28, 2012)

<3 those pouffy cheeks !


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I have closed this thread while the mods and I discuss this month's winner.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Wags said:


> Hen and the 15 chicks she surprised us with.


Wags won photo of the month with this photo!

Congrats, I will be in touch.


----------

